# one year old feral



## jerrybuild (Feb 13, 2005)

Ive just brought home a cat that is a year old. I was told she use to be a feral cat.(until yesterday, i didnt even know what that meant) She lets us pick her up for a couple of seconds but thats it! ,however shes always rubbin up against us.. will her trust ever be the same as say a kitten you raised..


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

You never know, I mean, you said you just brought her back yesterday, and cats take at least a month to get used to everyone. 

When people say that it probably meant she was living in a feral(wild) colony, but she was not feral. Or, she got fixed under a feral cat program.

Feral cats you cannot touch, they are very wild. Your cat is a stray cat...a cat someone dumped  

Good Luck!
Abhay


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Congratulations on your new addition. You are very kind to take her in. She sounds so affectionate now, pretty soon she'll be even more.


----------

